# Diet check



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Starting a bulk on test, deca and oxys. Maintenance is around 3500

.Meal 1: 2 scoops whey, 50g peanut butter, 1 egg

2: 100g turkey mince, broccoli, 25g pistachios, 3 eggs

3: as above

Train

4: 2 scoops whey

5: clean tea*

6: 250g natural yoghurt, 45g muesli, 1 banana

7: 2 slices of wholemeal bread, 50g peanut butter, 20g chocolate spread.*

3890 cals, 250g protein, 340g carbs and 170g fat

Im also having an intra workout of creatine, ibcaa, vit c and 60g maltodextrin thats isn't included.*Any advice people?*


----------



## Adam7969 (Jul 15, 2014)

Obviously I don't know all the values but that doesn't seem a lot to equate to 3890 calories? Is his defo correct because IMO you need to ear more in meals 4 and 5. I would also swap meal 6 with meal 1 or 2. Simply because although I see you are carbing before bed meal 6 is more sugar than anything. Would be better suited first thing.


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

I'd personally drop fat a little and up protein mate


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Adam7969 said:


> Obviously I don't know all the values but that doesn't seem a lot to equate to 3890 calories? Is his defo correct because IMO you need to ear more in meals 4 and 5. I would also swap meal 6 with meal 1 or 2. Simply because although I see you are carbing before bed meal 6 is more sugar than anything. Would be better suited first thing.


Yes cals are right pal. Hows meal 6 mostly sugar mate?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Getting-Lean said:


> I'd personally drop fat a little and up protein mate


How come pal?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah looks no where near 3890 calories mate more like 2500 something like that ! where did u work out all ur calories ??



LutherLee said:


> Starting a bulk on test, deca and oxys. Maintenance is around 3500
> 
> .Meal 1: 2 scoops whey, 50g peanut butter, 1 egg
> 
> ...


----------



## Getting-Lean (Jul 18, 2014)

LutherLee said:


> How come pal?


Your on cycle so you'll turn over protein much faster than normal and your a big lad, not to mention your getting 7 meals in so on average your getting 35g per meal. I personally aim for 40-50g per meal over 6-7 meals 

Just my opinion mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Adam7969 (Jul 15, 2014)

LutherLee said:


> Yes cals are right pal. Hows meal 6 mostly sugar mate?


Because there is a lot of sugar in muesli. Due to the fruit, even though a lot of this will be fructose it's still sugar , not something I'd want approaching bed time. Just my opinion


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

jamiedilk said:


> yeah looks no where near 3890 calories mate more like 2500 something like that ! where did u work out all ur calories ??


My tea is going to have 200g of carbs. Cals are correct pal


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

ok mate cool looking good then good luck



LutherLee said:


> My tea is going to have 200g of carbs. Cals are correct pal


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Getting-Lean said:


> Your on cycle so you'll turn over protein much faster than normal and your a big lad, not to mention your getting 7 meals in so on average your getting 35g per meal. I personally aim for 40-50g per meal over 6-7 meals
> 
> Just my opinion mate :thumbup1:


I know pal. Im just trying to educate myself a bit lol


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

juggernaut1984 said:


> How much do you weigh OP?


16st at the moment pal


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

juggernaut1984 said:


> I agree with the poster above mate, I'd up the protein to 290-300ish but I'd leave the fat where it is. If your maintenance is 3500 your currently only increasing by just about 400 cals per day.
> 
> This is just me but I don't like to have such a minor surplus like that whilst running a cycle. I prefer to make sure I'm gaining and then if I'm gaining too much fat adjust down rather than up, at least this way you know you've got the cals to make gains from the start.
> 
> But like I say that's just how I do it


Cool. Ill get another 50-100g I there then. Thanks a lot lads


----------

